# PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeo



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversionen Chaos auf Deponia & Goodbye Deponia.*

					Die PCGH 07/2016 bietet Specials zur GTX 1080 und zu einem noch geheimen Thema, Tests günstiger SSDs, Spielermäusen und Radeon Pro Duo. Praxis-Artikel: Temp.-Überwachung, Sparen durch CPU-OC & Linux-Gaming (2). Infos zur Wakü-History. DVD: Chaos auf Deponia & Goodbye Deponia!

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversionen Chaos auf Deponia & Goodbye Deponia.*


----------



## unthinkable (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Mein Heft ist noch nicht da und ich muss bis Montag warten    Da man sich, aufgrund der Kommentare der Redaktion, schon vorstellen kann,was das für ein NDA Artikel ist und ich gerne aufrüsten müsste, ärgerts mich doppelt!! Muss ich wohl doch bis morgen um 3 warten


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Ich würde ja Polaris vermuten, obwohl das NDA ja eigentlich erst Ende nächsten Monats endgültig fallen soll.

Mir würde zumindest keine andere Hardware einfallen, außer  vielleicht Broadwell-E.


----------



## unthinkable (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass wir nicht nur dieses eine Nischenspiel an der Backe haben, sondern noch _unfassbar viel mehr_.   Seit zwei Wochen sprengt das Überstundenkonto von Phil, Carsten und mir jeden Vergleich, damit ihr so viele coole Sachen lesen könnte (das neueste Heft, GTX 1080, noch eine andere GTX, ein dicker Prozessor, Witcher 3 Addon, Homefront, Warhammer ...).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Die andere GTX in dem Kommentar klingt für mich nach der 1070, außerdem: Looks like 1070 NDA ends May 29th : nvidia

und dann noch: 





PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Glaub mir, wir haben alles Menschenmögliche getan, um alles ASAP zu machen, dennoch mussten die Artikel auf mehrere Tage verteilt werden (wie du sagtest auch mit Blick auf das PI-Potenzial).  In wenigen Tagen folgt noch ein Artikelbrett, das wir gestern unter Hochdruck abgeschlossen haben, also schön die PCGH-Website abcampen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Obwohl mich die 470(X) deutlich mehr interessieren würde als die 1070. Die könnte man ja auch über eine 1080 mit geringerem Speichertakt und deaktivierten Shadern simulieren.


----------



## OdlG (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Sowohl 1070 als  auch Polaris wären interessante Themen. Werde wohl kein AMD kaufen, aber vllt wird das ja zumindest den 1070 Preis noch etwas drücken. Will kein nVidia kaufen bevor AMD nicht etwas Druck gemacht hat


----------



## BikeRider (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

 Ich freue mich schon auf den Linux Teil 2 Artikel.


----------



## Aveonik (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Ich bin gerade leicht verwirrt, ich kenn das Abo/Release Schema nun nicht wirklich weil ich eigentlich immer nur Website verfolgt habe und erst seit der Ankündigung mit der Werbefreien seite ein Abo habe...

Ist das neue Magazin nun schon veröffentlicht? Auf der Abo seite ist das Titelbild schon die neue Ausgabe..aber herunterladen oder in der App lesen kann ich sie noch nicht, da geht die Auswahl dann nur bis zur 06 :X

LG
Aveonik


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Ahoi,

aufgrund eines wichtigen Themas haben wir die Digitalveröffentlichung minimal nach hinten geschoben – ab morgen früh um 8 kannst du die neue Ausgabe herunterladen. 

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß damit,
Raff


----------



## Birdy84 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Wäre es möglich, sofern sich die Heftausgabe verschiebt, im Vorfeld einen Termin zu nennen?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich, sofern sich die Heftausgabe verschiebt, im Vorfeld einen Termin zu nennen?



Siehe Beitrag vor dir, freue mich schon ich hab mich schon gewundert wieso nicht zumindest Montag die Ausgabe da ist - das NDA der 1070 ist doch schon gefallen aber mit Glück ist es doch was anderes noch (AMD?!)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja Polaris vermuten, obwohl das NDA ja eigentlich erst Ende nächsten Monats endgültig fallen soll.
> Mir würde zumindest keine andere Hardware einfallen, außer  vielleicht Broadwell-E.



100 Punkte!
Broadwell-E fur Sockel 2011-v3 im Test: Core i7-6950X und i7-6900K



unthinkable schrieb:


> Die andere GTX in dem Kommentar klingt für mich nach der 1070, außerdem: Looks like 1070 NDA ends May 29th : nvidia
> 
> und dann noch:



1070 hätten wir eventuell auch so ins Heft gekriegt, ohne Verschiebung. Aber halt nicht Broadwell E.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Obwohl mich die 470(X) deutlich mehr interessieren würde als die 1070. Die könnte man ja auch über eine 1080 mit geringerem Speichertakt und deaktivierten Shadern simulieren.



Da musst Du leider noch etwas warten.



Aveonik schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade leicht verwirrt, ich kenn das Abo/Release Schema nun nicht wirklich weil ich eigentlich immer nur Website verfolgt habe und erst seit der Ankündigung mit der Werbefreien seite ein Abo habe...
> 
> Ist das neue Magazin nun schon veröffentlicht? Auf der Abo seite ist das Titelbild schon die neue Ausgabe..aber herunterladen oder in der App lesen kann ich sie noch nicht, da geht die Auswahl dann nur bis zur 06 :X
> 
> ...



Müsste jetzt live sein. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich, sofern sich die Heftausgabe verschiebt, im Vorfeld einen Termin zu nennen?



Schwierig. Wir haben das NDA für Broadwell E erst kurz vor Abgabe final erhalten. Da kann man nichts mehr ankündigen.



NuVirus schrieb:


> Siehe Beitrag vor dir, freue mich schon ich hab mich schon gewundert wieso nicht zumindest Montag die Ausgabe da ist - das NDA der 1070 ist doch schon gefallen aber mit Glück ist es doch was anderes noch (AMD?!)



AMD leider nicht, aber das hier: Broadwell-E fur Sockel 2011-v3 im Test: Core i7-6950X und i7-6900K


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Ich habe immer noch nicht meine ZEITSCHRIFT hier liegen!
Wie stark habt ihr denn den Versand verschoben?


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

mein Heft ist leider auch noch nicht da...


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Schwierig. Wir haben das NDA für Broadwell E erst kurz vor Abgabe final erhalten. Da kann man nichts mehr ankündigen.


Der Newsletter ist doch perfekt für solche Ankündigungen, oder?


----------



## Jbfem (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Leider bin ich auch betroffen;(
Heft morgen erst ?


----------



## Bummsbirne (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Mein Heft ist auch noch nicht da. Aber ich kenns ja nicht anders. Ist eh bei jeder Ausgabe so.  Und 2  "Nachforschungen" haben auch nichts gebracht.

Hab erst 3 oder 4 Mal in all den Jahren das Heft 3 Tage früher bekommen.  Ansonsten immer am Releasetermin oder 1 Tag früher. Naja, was will man machen...


----------



## nur (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

..Hmm,dacht ich erhalt meine pcgh-Zeitschrift heute,aber leider bin ich auch betroffen,was die Zustellung angeht. Wenn die morgen nicht da ist,werd ich wohl dies weitergeben müssen,denn sonst hat ich die Zeitschrift so gut wie immer 2 Tage eher gehabt,meist sogar samstags schon..


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der Newsletter ist doch perfekt für solche Ankündigungen, oder?



Deswegen steht's im Abo-Newsletter ja auch drin!

Zitat:
Vorab eine wichtige Information:
Die aktuelle Ausgabe wird später als sonst in Ihrem Briefkasten landen. Der Grund ist einfach: Wir wollten im Sinne der Aktualität nicht auf die Broadwell-E-Prozessoren von Intel verzichten, die uns bereits als Vorserienmuster zum Test vorlagen. Für die verspätete Auslieferung möchte ich mich entschuldigen – wir dachten uns, dass das Thema wichtig genug ist, um so eine Maßnahme zu rechtfertigen und hoffen, dass Sie das genauso sehen!


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

hab ich leider zur aktuellen Ausgabe nicht bekommen, kann aber an mir liegen


----------



## NuVirus (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Also ich hab meine meistens am Samstag im Briefkasten, die aktuelle wohl dann Morgen aufgrund der NDA vom Broadwell-E später sehe da jetzt kein Problem solange es nicht zig Tage nach offiziellem Release ist und die Zeitschrift schon im Laden steht.


----------



## Spawnkiller (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Eben ist die Post durch und kein Heft im Briefkasten. 
Das ist ärgerlich wenn durch so ein "NDA" der Abo-Kunde das nachsehen hat. 
Könnte man nicht eine kundenfreudlichere Lösung finden?


----------



## Gnursch (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Ich habe mir gerade die Digitalausgabe heruntergeladen. Im Begrüßungstext von Herrn Bayer ist sicher mit "Battlefront 1" "Battlefield 1" gemeint, würde ich sagen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Nett ich habe mich auf Deponia gefreut aber irgendwie scheitert es gerade an der Installation von denen!
Falls ich keine defekte DVD habe was muss Windows können um die Installation zu bewerkstelligen?


----------



## DarkBlue (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Deswegen steht's im Abo-Newsletter ja auch drin!
> 
> Zitat:
> Vorab eine wichtige Information:
> Die aktuelle Ausgabe wird später als sonst in Ihrem Briefkasten landen. Der Grund ist einfach: Wir wollten im Sinne der Aktualität nicht auf die Broadwell-E-Prozessoren von Intel verzichten, die uns bereits als Vorserienmuster zum Test vorlagen. Für die verspätete Auslieferung möchte ich mich entschuldigen – wir dachten uns, dass das Thema wichtig genug ist, um so eine Maßnahme zu rechtfertigen und hoffen, dass Sie das genauso sehen!



Was es nicht alles gibt 
Wo kann man sich denn für den Newsletter eintragen um solche Nachrichten zu erhalten?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Der GTX 1080 Test ist phänomenal und sehr, sehr, seeeeeehr ausführlich geschrieben. Bravo! 

Beim Teil mit Battlefront 1 im Vorwort musste ich kurz schmunzeln und zeigt auch, wie hektisch das Ganze am Ende noch gewesen sein muss. 

Aber...
Statt des Testes des Broadwell-E hätte ich mich viel lieber auf ein ausführliches Special zur GTX 1070 gefreut. Hatte damit fest im Heft gerechnet gehabt, da Online der Test auch schon verfügbar gewesen ist. 

Ist jetzt auch meckern auf hohem Niveau und selbstverständlich hat jeder Redakteur seinen eigenen Bereich und jene können sich nicht zwei teilen.
Daher auch wieder verständlich, auch wenn´s etwas schmerzt. 

Heft ist fast durchgelesen und ist mal wieder eine mehr als gut gelungene Ausgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Zur GTX 1070: Wir haben bis zur letzten Minute und mit heftigsten Überstunden am GTX-1080-Special gefeilt. Es sind alle "Stretch Goals" enthalten, die wir uns vorgenommen hatten – okay, bis auf die Taktskalierung. Am Freitag, den 20. Mai ging das Werk dann zur Druckerei. Schon am darauf folgenden Montag (!) informierte uns Nvidia aus heiterem Himmel, dass die Aufhebung des NDAs für die GTX 1070 vorgezogen wurde, schon am 30. Mai fallen wird und dass eine Karte auf dem Weg sei, die uns morgen (Dienstag nach der Abgabe) erreicht. Das ist nicht nur für euch ärgerlich, das könnt ihr uns glauben. Dafür haben wir aber bereits reichlich neues Futter für euch in Vorbereitung, das in der 08 veröffentlicht wird (Pascal-Praxis inkl. Kühlerwechsel und Overclocking, unzählige Custom-Designs im Test und mit der Founders Edition verglichen etc.). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DerLachs (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Ich möchte euch für euren Einsatz danken (ihr habt mir die GTX 1070  schmackhaft gemacht; nur wird die Karte wahrscheinlich echt teuer )  und bin schon auf eure ausführlichen Tests zu Polaris gespannt.  Schaffen die es noch in die nächste Ausgabe? Das NDA fällt ja erst Ende des Monats, sofern die Gerüchte (?) stimmen. Sorry für offtopic.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Wir sind da guter Dinge, noch ist es aber zu früh für Versprechen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CptAhnungslos (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Den 6800K hätte ich als Wartegrund verstanden, aber eine ,für den normalo PC-Gamer, irrelevante 1000 - 1600 € CPU?!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der Newsletter ist doch perfekt für solche Ankündigungen, oder?



Im Abo-Newsletter steht das ja auch drin.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Im Abo-Newsletter steht das ja auch drin.


Ja, da steht drin "später" und ich hätte das gern präzisiert. Ich habe bis heute das Heft nicht und wüsste ohne die Infos aus dem Forum nicht, ob das nun geplant ist oder nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ja, da steht drin "später" und ich hätte das gern präzisiert. Ich habe bis heute das Heft nicht und wüsste ohne die Infos aus dem Forum nicht, ob das nun geplant ist oder nicht.



Ah.
Bestandteil eines NDAs ist es, nicht das Datum zu nennen. Und leider können wir auch nicht sagen, was die Post aus der verspäteten Einlieferung macht.


----------



## MDJ (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Meine Ausgabe war heute im Briefkasten. Kann verstehen, dass manche etwas verärgert durch die Verspätung sind. Hätte meine Ausgabe auch gerne am Samstag morgen bei einem Kaffee gelesen 
Allerdings handelt es sich bei der Verspätung um eine Ausnahme durch eine NDA, wobei die Post dadurch auch eine nicht berechenbare Verzögerung hat, wofür PCGH nichts dafür kann. Da spielen einige Faktoren mit, die halt eine ungünstige Konstellation ergeben haben. Uns warten zu lassen, wird die Redaktion sicher auch nicht toll gefunden haben 
Wie gesagt, ist halt schade, aber wenn man es genau betrachtet, hab ich definitiv Verständnis dafür. Und es ist eine tolle Ausgabe geworden


----------



## NuVirus (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ah.
> Bestandteil eines NDAs ist es, nicht das Datum zu nennen. Und leider können wir auch nicht sagen, was die Post aus der verspäteten Einlieferung macht.



Mann hätte evtl. angeben können wann man es zur Post gibt und das idr. X Werktage früher geschieht da das Thema  Verschiebung nicht definiert war sollte das ja auch kein NDA verletzen oder?
Bzw einfach das man mit einer Verspätung vom gewöhnlichen Ausliefertermin von 3-4 Werktagen rechnen sollte so kann man es zumindest besser eingrenzen.

Hab damit aber kein Problem wenn es etwas später kommt aber bei mir liegt die PCGH meist eh schon Samstag drin und in dem Fall war es Mittwoch.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Wenn ihr den Grund für die Verschiebung nicht nennt und nur angebt, das Heft XY am Tag X erscheint, wäre es dann möglich?


----------



## unthinkable (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Der ölgekühlte PC ist schon eine Hausnummer! Schade, dass das so viel Aufwand bedingt, ist optisch und auch Leistungstechnisch ein echter Kracher,gerade wenn man bedenkt dass die GPUs mit 1,45V laufen  Freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausgabe, hoffentlich ist Polaris dabei.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Wann ist die Zeitschrift denn jetzt erschienen? Ich habe meine noch nicht bekommen. Liegt das an der Verspätung?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr den Grund für die Verschiebung nicht nennt und nur angebt, das Heft XY am Tag X erscheint, wäre es dann möglich?



klar, aber wie gesagt: Man kann das nicht einen Monat vorher im Heft machen, weil da das NDA noch gar nicht feststand.
Es geht nur über den Abo-Newsletter.



Psychom(Nobody) schrieb:


> Wann ist die Zeitschrift denn jetzt  erschienen? Ich habe meine noch nicht bekommen. Liegt das an der  Verspätung?



Du bist Printabonnent? Dann sollte das Heft aber längst da sein. Ansonsten schick mir mal die Abonummer per PN.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Ja ich bin Printabonnent. Wenn das Heft schon da sein sollte, werde ich mal an computec@dpv.de schreiben.
Danke


----------



## Palmdale (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Sehr interessante Ausgabe. Insbesondere das Linux Gaming hat mich nach dem ersten Aufschlag brennend interessiert; ernüchternd (und als KO Kriterium) ist für mich die fehlende Unterstützung für freesync/G-Sync 

Ebenso erheiternd war es zu lesen, dass es laut Herrn Spille ab S. 27 einen i7 68*3*0K gibt. Ein einzelner Schreibfehler ist auszuschließen, denn er wird mehrfach erwähnt .

Kann die nächste Ausgabe eigentlich net erwarten, bin scho sehr auf die Customs zu Pascal gespannt und was AMD zu Polaris vom Stapel lässt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Bis dahin ist noch viiiel zu tun, aber es wird sich lohnen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du bist Printabonnent? Dann sollte das Heft aber längst da sein. Ansonsten schick mir mal die Abonummer per PN.



War dann heute ím Briefkasten.
Danke


----------



## NBLamberg (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

So langsam kriege ich nen Anfall bei Computecs Shop, Wie kann das sein das ich die PDF für 07/2016 nirgends finden kann? Selbst Euere Links führen mich nicht zum Ziel


----------



## NBLamberg (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Anfall beendet! Digital Abo abgeschlossen und gut ist und ich kann in die Vergangenheit gucken xD


----------



## Bummsbirne (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Sehr gute Ausgabe.  Mich als Sammler hat natürlich der Test der Wasserkühler gefreut. 

Wie waere es denn , wenn ihr in die Kaufberatung auch Wasserkühler etc einfügt? 

Ich finde es sehr gut dass ihr, Thorsten sei dank, mit dem Wakü Zeug immer wärmer werdet

Dank des Cpu Wasserkühler Tests sind mir noch 2-3 Exemplare aufgefallen,  die ich noch nicht habe^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Ahoi!



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Sehr gute Ausgabe.  Mich als Sammler hat natürlich der Test der Wasserkühler gefreut.
> 
> Wie waere es denn , wenn ihr in die Kaufberatung auch Wasserkühler etc einfügt?
> 
> ...



Welche Kaufberatung meinst du? Die Rechner-Beispiele oder den Einkaufsführer (Bestenliste)?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bummsbirne (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Den Einkaufsführer.  Ob es sich vom Aufwand her lohnt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Den Einkaufsführer.  Ob es sich vom Aufwand her lohnt kann ich nicht sagen.



Redaktionell ist der Aufwand für Heft-Einkaufsführer sehr gering. Einmal erstellt müssen nur noch die Preise aktualisiert werden. Aber zusätzliche Einkaufsführerseiten bedeuten weniger Platz für andere Themen – deswegen beschränken wir uns auf Produkte mit hohem Leserinteresse.


----------



## Hellsfoul (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Wann kommt denn das neue Heft raus? Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass er immer der erste Mittwoch im Monat ist. Aber leider findet man dazu auf den ersten Blick hier garnichts. Auch interessant wäre, was in der Ausgabe drin sein wird. Normal gibt es doch immer auf der letzten Seite einen Ausblick auf die nächste Ausgabe. Bin nämlich schon auf die Custom Design Tests gespannt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 07/2016: Specials zur Geforce GTX 1080 und einem Geheim-Thema, Tests: Preisbrecher-SSDs, Radeon Pro Duo, Spielermäuse, Sockel-1151-Boards für Xeon, Praxis & Info: Sparen beim CPU-Kauf, Spielen unter Linux (2), Wakü-History, der PC in Öl*

Ahoi,

der erste Mittwoch im Monat stimmt. Schau mal, auf der PCGH-Hauptseite haben wir dann immer einen zusammenfassenden Artikel inkl. aller Bezugsquellen: 
PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12x Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes

Neuerdings sind unsere Hefte _vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag_ digital erhältlich – ab Freitag davor, sofern kein NDA o. Ä. dagegen spricht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------

